

F-Script anywhere with LLDB - Hagelin
http://indiestack.com/2014/05/f-script-anywhere-with-lldb/

======
matthewmacleod
Cool - I think this feature is available directly with the service that is
downloadable from the F-Script homepage:

"The F-Script Anywhere injection service, developed by Silvio H. Ferreira,
lets you easily inject a whole F-Script environment in any running Cocoa
application, providing F-Script Anywhere-like functionality…"

[http://www.fscript.org/download/download.htm](http://www.fscript.org/download/download.htm)

F-Script is pretty amazing, and was a great tool for helping me to learn Cocoa
in particular.

------
gillygize
Really cool. Those who are interested in a similar project should also check
out Super Debugger.

[https://github.com/Shopify/superdb](https://github.com/Shopify/superdb)

It uses F-Script but, as I understand it, uses its own debugging environment
rather than tying into lldb.

~~~
danielpunkass
Just to clarify F-Script is suitable only for debugging Mac apps. Super
Debugger looks really cool for iOS.

Also, F-Script doesn't leverage lldb. The use of lldb in the example here was
just that you can use lldb to attach to and load a library (bundle) into an
arbitrary app process.

